# New planted tank



## likethesearchengine (Sep 21, 2011)

Hi,

I have a new 20g tank with 6 live medium plants in it. What type? I have no idea. I can take a picture if you need me to. I have a "full spectrum" fluorescent light in the tank, as well.

In any case, do I need a source of CO2 for the tank? I'm having trouble finding a clear answer.

Thanks!


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

Well a picture first would help, to be able to figure out what kind of plants they are. Different plants have different requirements. What's the wattage of your light? Many times, people go by the watts per gallon standard of measuring light. Full spectrum is good though...I think


----------



## likethesearchengine (Sep 21, 2011)

I got the 20 gallon version of this kit.

Its a 15W 18" bulb, with a light 'color' of 8000K if that is relevant.

I uploaded some pictures of the plants to my gallery. Does this link work?

Thanks!


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

Alright, the link works. Looks like you have a sword, a watersprite or wisteria, a ribbon plant and I can't tell what the one behind the driftwood is. Unfortunately, I don't think ribbon plants (the one with the white stripes) is an aquatic plant, and it will probably rot if you keep it in the tank. You might want to get that out, return it if you can, and try to find some true aquatic plants. 

With that low of light > 1 watt/gallon, you don't need CO2. That's mostly for the higher lighting situations, like 2+watts/gallon


----------



## likethesearchengine (Sep 21, 2011)

Kehy said:


> Alright, the link works. Looks like you have a sword, a watersprite or wisteria, a ribbon plant and I can't tell what the one behind the driftwood is. Unfortunately, I don't think ribbon plants (the one with the white stripes) is an aquatic plant, and it will probably rot if you keep it in the tank. You might want to get that out, return it if you can, and try to find some true aquatic plants.
> 
> With that low of light > 1 watt/gallon, you don't need CO2. That's mostly for the higher lighting situations, like 2+watts/gallon


Very... weird. I don't know much about it, but the plant was packaged as an aquarium plant at petco. We will look into returning it, if you think it is not aquatic. Bummer.

Thanks!


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

Generally you can tell it's a true aquatic plant if it's in the plant tank at Petco. The ones in the tubes that say aquatic...are usually lying. Also, bamboo is not an aquatic plant, just as a warning. It can survive for a short while completely submerged, (as can the ribbon plant) but eventually it will rot as well. Watch out for snails from the plant tank though, pick off any you can see, rinse the plant off, and keep an eye out for the lil buggers.


----------



## likethesearchengine (Sep 21, 2011)

Yep. Looked it up. Dracaena Sanderiana. Not an aquatic plant. What bums!


----------



## likethesearchengine (Sep 21, 2011)

Neither are the other two ones I got which did not come from the tanks. Selaginella Willdenowii and Ophiopogon Japonicus. Lovely. Petco will have a very annoyed customer tomorrow. 

You've probably saved my aquarium. Thanks again.


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

no problem, glad I could help


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

The plants you have(minus the non aquatic ones)will be fine without CO2 added.

Looks to be a nice setup.

Also,yes beware the plants at Petco or Petsmart,and even some LFS.many people just place them in tanks and have no clue what they are.Some are bog plants and will do ok for a bit,but they will eventually need to be removed.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

For some reason Petco hasn't gotten onboard with labelling their plants as aquatic, semi-aquatic, etc.. Don't understand why either. Petsmart (at least the ones in my area) have started doing this so you know what you are getting.

CO2 is not needed for your tank at all, as mentioned. If you wanted to add it however, your plants can/will benefit from it. A DIY setup may cost you $15.


----------



## likethesearchengine (Sep 21, 2011)

Returned the plants to petco, and got some new ones (out of their tank). Still waiting for my tank water to finish cycling so I can add my fish!

When I told them the plants I got weren't aquatic, I just got a, "Huh," and a quizzical look, like, "Uh, it says right on there: 'aquatic.'" But, they took them back without hassle. So... Hooray.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

LOL,I had an argument with an employee about a ribbon plant once.When I got it,it was in the tank,but when looking it up,I found it was non aquatic.The woman tried to tell me countless forums and things were wrong,and she knew plants.Then I discovered she completely buried java fern rhizomes too,lol.

Glad you got it taken care of though.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

How are you cycling the tank?


----------



## likethesearchengine (Sep 21, 2011)

Putting all the stuff in and letting it go. I should be getting my test kit today, but the guy at Petco said my ammonia was too high for fish last night, and to give it a few more days.


----------



## GraphicGr8s (May 24, 2011)

likethesearchengine said:


> Yep. Looked it up. Dracaena Sanderiana. Not an aquatic plant. What bums!


Not only is it not an aquatic plant it's not bamboo at all. Bamboo is a true grass. Dracaena is not and although it grows in water does much better in soil with a normal amount of watering. Same as any other dracaena.

One of my aquarium magazines answered a question about "Lucky Bamboo" and goes on about how much water bamboo needs yadayayada. Emailed the "expert" and pointed out the error. Why do "experts" keep perpetuating the falsehoods of "Lucky Bamboo"? (rhetorical question)


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

I already knew about the Dracaena, just going by it's common name. I have one too, sitting in a fishbowl with aquarium gravel and about 6" of it in the water. I know it's not the best setup, but it seems to be growing in it. I'd rather have it planted, but it's really tall (30") and it's very VERY windy where I live, so no dice there. Fortunately there's no fish in the bowl. Unfortunately, I don't have a bowl to mess around with and plant stuff in.


----------



## GraphicGr8s (May 24, 2011)

Kehy said:


> I already knew about the Dracaena, just going by it's common name. I have one too, sitting in a fishbowl with aquarium gravel and about 6" of it in the water. I know it's not the best setup, but it seems to be growing in it. I'd rather have it planted, but it's really tall (30") and it's very VERY windy where I live, so no dice there. Fortunately there's no fish in the bowl. Unfortunately, I don't have a bowl to mess around with and plant stuff in.


Yeah, my "gripe" was about the "expert" in the magazine and saying the Lucky Bamboo is a bamboo. Terrible for a kid's column. 

Hey if the setup is working and you like it then it is the best thing. I've got a dracaena in a large pot on the front porch. Even in Florida they manage to freeze though.


----------



## HFGGHG (Aug 28, 2011)

I bought an 8 inch Anubias Nana at Petsmart today. Top Fin is the company, claims they are "snail free". Petsmarts plants are in tubes and look half decent. My area Petco has half dead plants thrown in water in a tank.
I read up on easy-to-care-for aquatic plants and Anubias appear to be the 
easiest. Thrive even in less than perfect water conditions, does not need to be embedded in gravel, 59-79 degrees, low light, 5.5-6.8 PH, slow growing.
And...they look great in the tank !


----------

